# منظفات صناعية



## روبين (13 سبتمبر 2006)

ارجو افادتي ما اسم المادة اللتي تدخل في الصابون السائل لتثبيت الرغوة


----------



## hakam khanfar (14 سبتمبر 2006)

coconut di ethanol amide or lauric di ethanol amide 
also yoy can add ..5% amphotaric compounds such as betain compounds
hakam


----------



## shaher (14 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور جدأ على هذه المعلومة


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (31 ديسمبر 2006)

لا أعرف ان هناك مادة لتثبيت الرغوة !!! 
الصابون ( مساحيق أو سوائل ) تصنف على اساس انها برغوة او بدون رغوة ( تضاف مادة لمنع الرغوة ) و لكن لا تضاف مادة لتثبيت الرغوة 0
و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 0 :59:


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (5 يناير 2007)

بعد البحث !!! وجدت ان هناك مادة تعمل على تثبيت الرغوة وهي : 
 coconut fatty acid monoethanolamide 
معذرة على الاجابة السابقة 0


----------



## Eng.Foam (10 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلاً


شكراً جزيلا


----------



## ابن الإسلام المصري (29 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## جرجس فؤاد (18 أغسطس 2011)

مشهور في مصر بأسم كمبرلان kd


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (19 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م / احمد مسعود (20 أغسطس 2011)

cd كمبرلان الذي يستخدم في تثبيت الرغوه


----------



## add22 (27 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
حصلت في موقع اجنبي تغيير طريقه صناعة منظف اسيد بدون خطورة الحرق و لا يتلف الانابيب


----------



## م / محمد عوض (31 أغسطس 2011)

اعرف ان الكمبرلان kd يعمل كا متخن للصابون السائل وايضا مثبت للرغوة


----------

